# Lizards > Chameleons >  Shhhhh!!! Dinosaurs Hatching....

## RhacHead

Here some Panther Chameleons that have been hatching over the last few days for all you pardalis fans out there :Wink: 













 Here are the proud parents

Momma


and Big Daddy


Enjoy! :Cool:

----------

dr del (01-12-2011),_HypoPita_ (01-20-2011),KristynhasBALLS (01-21-2011),_merdcme_ (02-04-2011),_scutechute_ (01-12-2011),Shadows Valkyrie (01-12-2011)

----------


## dembonez

what colors do they get to be

----------


## DZ Reptiles

Wow they look awsome. Ive always been fascinated with Chameleons.

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## llovelace

I want I want  :Smile:

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## shescountry89

Oooh my gosh! The babies are tooo darn cute!!  :Very Happy:

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## anatess

That last pic is definitely Reptile of the Month worthy!  Send it in and I'll vote for it!

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

awesome, also very interested in the color development

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

Awesome! great stuff to see  :Very Happy:   How many hungry mouths did you end up hatching out?

We're hoping to try our hand at getting some panther babies one of these days, once my girl decides on what bloodline she wants to pair with our red bar ambilobe  :Very Happy:

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## ShortStack

Awwww, they're adorable!!

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

Now that is awesome!!! Big congrats!!! Daddy is smokin'  :Good Job:

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Lucas339

> 


i love this photo!!!  really makes them look like dinos!!  congrats!

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-21-2011)

----------


## BPelizabeth

OMG OMG OMG :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

That is so amazing...I love how their little tails are all curled up....too cute!!!!!  So cool I have never seen that before and it is just amazing.  I sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo want one :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:   I do I do I do....a cute lil boy that says mama. :Razz:  :Razz:   ok maybe just turns colors when I walk in the room :Very Happy:

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-21-2011)

----------


## RhacHead

> That last pic is definitely Reptile of the Month worthy!  Send it in and I'll vote for it!


Thanks! Everytime I try and enter that contest I resize my pic and it ends up being a tiny thumbnail size. I've got plenty of good pics but I gave up entering because this is what happens. What program do you guys use to resize?

----------


## llovelace

I upload through photobucket, very user friendly

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-21-2011)

----------


## Shenzi Sixaxis

The pipping babies remind me of sea shells...  :ROFL:

----------


## Twisted Reptiles

Those are incredible, great pics!

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-21-2011)

----------


## Monster Dodge

Excellent photos! That must be so exciting for you!! I didnt know the males own the females like that in color :Surprised:

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-21-2011)

----------


## AaronP

How long does it take to incubate Panther Cham eggs?

----------


## KristynhasBALLS

:Surprised:  WOW!!! Those are the cutest little babies!!

----------

_RhacHead_ (01-21-2011)

----------


## RhacHead

> How long does it take to incubate Panther Cham eggs?


The incubation period ended up being around 5 months. 20 Hatched out sucessfully!

----------

